# New to this Site



## klaus.simon (Oct 1, 2013)

Hallo and Greetings from Germany to anyone. 
I was invited several Times to a local lodge over here and on Sunday We do have the 155 Year annual. 
I am looking forward to join. 
Have a Great Time   
Regards



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## klaus.simon (Oct 1, 2013)

Thank you Stewart,
It is a pleasure to meet. As I wrote before, we will have the 155 Annual celebration this Sunday. It is a small lodge in our town in northern Westphalia, Germany. The Brothers did already a great job and planned an exhibition about freemasonry as well in a museum. I will post some pictures here after from this day to all on this site. 



My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum. We look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome and I hope you have a great time.


----------



## klaus.simon (Oct 1, 2013)

I will post as well pictures of past time from a Bunker in my town, which was used in the 2nd world war as a prison for Freemasons. Today it is rebuild as a museum. In the late 1930's till 1942 it was used for that purpose. After a few weeks of prison the men were sent to a concentration camp like "buchenwald" or Theresienstadt, where many got murdered. 
The opening for public will be on Thursday this week. I am very proud that all of us will keep Remembering alive. Those brothers are not forgotten. Their humanity and way of working for democracy. 

It 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## klaus.simon (Oct 1, 2013)

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## brother josh (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow indeed let us keep our brothers memory alive and well within this brotherhood


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Mike Martin (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Klaus and welcome


----------



## KSigMason (Oct 1, 2013)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## klaus.simon (Oct 2, 2013)

On the 4th of July 1934 our lodge was occupied by the SS and they took away everything. It seemed all things of history etc. was lost. In 1935 freemasonry was forbidden. On 15.03.1945 the building was completely destroyed by an air strike. After the end of the war British brothers and those German brothers who survived built up the new lodge. A picture of it is attached. 
It is important what is in our heart and soul. Something that no one can destroy. Buildings etc. can pass, the spirit remains and let's us rebuild the lost things again. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## klaus.simon (Oct 2, 2013)

First picture is the first building in 1872, second is the new and bigger one built in 1889 as the number of members grew, third is the destroyed in 2nd WW. 


My Freemasonry HD


----------

